# 625 vs. VIP622



## shs_bulldog (Jul 1, 2006)

Excluding HD capability, 100 vs 200 record time, and physical outputs, are the 625 and 622 the same? 

I'm about to sign up with dish. I don't have a HD now and probably won't for a couple of year. I'm wondering if the user interface on the 625 is the same as the 622? I'm mainly concerned about the program timers, viewing options, etc.... I've heard alot about stability issues with the 622, is the 625 more stable?

Basically, if you don't care about HD, is the 622 better?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

I have a HD set, and it will be hard not to buy a set that isn't HD capable in a couple of years so I lean toward the ViP-622 DVR.

What you will get with the 622 that you are not getting with a 625 (other than the things you have mentioned) is an OTA tuner (over the air TV channels, if digital) and a newer receiver design. The 625 will continue to be supported so it isn't obsolete, but the 622 is "the next step" so to speak.

But you are also getting several fees and you MUST subscribe to a HD package to get a 622. That is $20 per month immediately (although there could be special offers in effect). It could be a challenge getting the 622 without the HD.

If you decide to go HD later I'm sure there will be an upgrade path. The 625 seems fine for you for now. The 622 does downconvert HD, so you can watch HD downconverted on your current set if you are interested (it isn't like those 25 channels and your locals are any more unwatchable just because your set isn't HD).


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

shs_bulldog said:


> Excluding HD capability, 100 vs 200 record time, and physical outputs, are the 625 and 622 the same?
> 
> I'm about to sign up with dish. I don't have a HD now and probably won't for a couple of year. I'm wondering if the user interface on the 625 is the same as the 622? I'm mainly concerned about the program timers, viewing options, etc.... I've heard alot about stability issues with the 622, is the 625 more stable?
> 
> ...


Having just purchased a 622 and 625 last week, I can tell you that in most ways they are identical. However, if I could have swung it, I would have gotten 2 622s. My Panasonic SDTV that the 625 feeds is only 4 years old so it should have a solid 5-10 years left (and has a truly awesome picture for a non-HD set), but if it dies I'm not going to replace it with another SDTV. My hope is that by the time the Panny croaks, Dish will be giving away HD DVR upgrades for nothing.


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

I suggest the DVR 625

I asked myself the same question about the VIP 622 and I already have an 40" HD LCD TV. I decided not to go SAT HD yet because I felt it was still to early in the game with DISH. Plus, to upgrade from a DVR 510 to DVR 625 for $49 was far less expensive.

To my surprise  the DVR 625 presents an awesome SD picture with s-video. Very much better than the DVR 510. I think this is due to the DVR 625 having 115 more little gremlins inside it peddling like crazy on the picture quality machine.

So I am very satisfied with SD and will most likely just wait another year or so for DISH to truely wash the bugs out of the system and the set top boxes and software. As for getting the "big bang for the big bucks" on my HD TV, I bought a Denon DVD player. 

I really think you'll like the DVR 625. Even the button flipper is an improvement !


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

BadFrog said:


> I suggest the DVR 625
> 
> To my surprise  the DVR 625 presents an awesome SD picture with s-video. Very much better than the DVR 510. I think this is due to the DVR 625 having 115 more little gremlins inside it peddling like crazy on the picture quality machine.


When I went back to Dish last week, I'd been gone since 05/04. I was astounded at how much better the PQ was on the 625 than the old 508. I honestly have no idea if they just have spent the last two years tweaking the compression on their end, or if the newer receiver chipsets have much better processing. Even my wife commented on how great the picture is, and she is the type who would call a old bar projector covered in tar as having an "acceptable" picture.

One other thing I forgot (and liked quite a bit) is that every Dish receiver comes with a full complement of cables. I was fishing around for an S-video cable in the basement (the installer used the composite...d'oh), and I remembered that when I had my previous receivers, Dish did that. So I looked in the box, and sure enough, there was a new S-Video cable sitting there.

I didn't even think to check to see if they were still including component cables with their HD boxes. I remember when I bought my 6000, it came with a pretty high-quality cable. The installer hooked my 622 to the same cable the Charter HD box was hooked to, so I didn't look. Maybe there's even an HDMI cable in there, though I'm not at all expecting one.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Dam I have 1000 hooked up threw an RCA (DRC8052N) Upconvert DVD Recorder to a Olevia LT37HVS and I am happy as hell with the picture. I'm not happy with one set of RCAs out from the IRD or one channel at a time and no DVR. So I'm looking hard at the 625.
Thanks for the info it looks like this will be my new IRD.


----------

